# Nav lights



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Atomic said:


> Hey guys, I'm currently planning a build for a SaltMarsh 1444 and I was wondering if I should get the factory installed nav lights, the cheap removeable ones or at some point down the road install them myself. I don't plan on doing much night fishing but I'd like to have the option. It's $200 for just the nav lights and switch panel, I'm trying to keep upfront costs down as I don't have an extendable amount of cash to work with but also want everything to be right.


Navigation lights are very easy to rig, you can do them yourself for cheap. If you are just running out in the morning and rarely using them some cheap battery powered LEDs are not a bad idea. I use them on my 12' flat bottom river/flounder boat and run a lot at night with no issues.


----------



## Ethan_W (Oct 19, 2015)

agree x2 ^^ 

Especially if you're trying to save cash up front


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't know how boat is constructed, but I would have them put in while built. And don't buy cheap. You will be constantly replacing or repairing. Perko equals cheap.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I'd definitely want the switch and wiring incorporated into the factory build of a new boat, actual light install isn't a big deal. I say if nothing else have them install the provisions and you can always do the lights themselves later. This depends on how much they charge for wiring of course, if its over say $100 I'd just have them do it turn key and get it over with.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Thanks for the opinions guys, I think I might just bite the bullet and have them do it. I'm pretty handy as far as figuring out DIY stuff but I don't want it to turn out hokey. I'm already having trolling motor prewire being done as per the fuel cell I am having added on, might as well do the lights too.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Navigation lights are very easy to rig, you can do them yourself for cheap. If you are just running out in the morning and rarely using them some cheap battery powered LEDs are not a bad idea. I use them on my 12' flat bottom river/flounder boat and run a lot at night with no issues.


Quality USCG approved battery powered LEDs will cost darn near 100...the shoreline stuff sold under many other labels is pretty much useless other than just to have on board or safety inspections.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Capnredfish said:


> Don't know how boat is constructed, but I would have them put in while built. And don't buy cheap. You will be constantly replacing or repairing. Perko equals cheap.


When you consider the cost of lights, wiring, and switch panel $200.00 is not a bad price considering labor, even for stuff that's not top quality. Either way, as someone else has said, do not go cheap, and only use a Blue Seas waterproof switch panel, you'll be happy you did it right the first time.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Atomic said:


> Thanks for the opinions guys, I think I might just bite the bullet and have them do it. I'm pretty handy as far as figuring out DIY stuff but I don't want it to turn out hokey. I'm already having trolling motor prewire being done as per the fuel cell I am having added on, might as well do the lights too.


Congrats on your build can't go wrong with Ankona and I think that boat will fit your you and your dogs perfect. If you have any questions pm paint it black he has one and has been on just about every model they make. He answered a few questions for me and has been nothing but helpful.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

I just shot them an email asking about the style and make of the lights and the switch panel, good thinking.

Thank you back country, I am SUPER excited. The wait time is around 5-6 months, but this is a boat I plan on having for a very long time so I'd rather wait a little bit for exactly what I want.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

So I received a response and I have been told the bow light is LED by Attwood and the stern light is Perko. I'm going to request if I can supply my own lights, what should I look for?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Atomic said:


> So I received a response and I have been told the bow light is LED by Attwood and the stern light is Perko. I'm going to request if I can supply my own lights, what should I look for?


They will let you supply your own stuff and just charge you labor to install. Ankona is super easy to work with.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I have a SM1444 and would definitely have them install the lights. Like others said, have them do it once and do it right, even if you won't use them a lot. Mine are LED and very low profile so are never in the way. And my boat is set up for fly fishing with no hang-ups on the bow. You're going to love this boat.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

I asked if they could install lights like in the pic provided but she said legally they can't? 

@EasternGlow do you have a photo of your set up? I'm not getting a clear picture in my head of exactly how they set it up.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Atomic said:


> So I received a response and I have been told the bow light is LED by Attwood and the stern light is Perko. I'm going to request if I can supply my own lights, what should I look for?


If you want the best...get the Livorsi LED snake eye bow lights and the Attwood LED stern light.

http://www.livorsi.com/catalog/led.htm
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Attwood-Marine-Wake-Tower-All-Around-Navigation-

Light-LED-2-Mile-12V-Wakeboard-/272666974768?hash=item3f7c37da30:g:cCQAAOSwBOtY9MDP


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

I don't necessarily need the best of the best, but I do want something decent and stylish. I'm not getting a poling platform so I'm not sure if that stern light would work?


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

sure I can get a picture, IF it ever stops raining.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Atomic said:


> So I received a response and I have been told the bow light is LED by Attwood and the stern light is Perko. I'm going to request if I can supply my own lights, what should I look for?


Attwood and perko both make fine lights.
I think salt marsh used to offer the taco rub rail lights as well

The only lights I would personally shy away from are some of the shark eye lights some builders offer. Mostly because of visibility.

My boat has a plug on the deck for one of these lights
http://www.perko.com/catalog/navigation_lights_under_20_meters/970/removable_bi-color_pole_lights/
it does its job when I need it.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

I decided to stop being a pain and told her just to do what they normally do and in the future I may add the strips myself. @EasternGlow it hasn't stopped raining here (SWFL) in days.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Atomic said:


> I decided to stop being a pain and told her just to do what they normally do and in the future I may add the strips myself. @EasternGlow it hasn't stopped raining here (SWFL) in days.


Doubt if you're any more of a pain than the rest of us I have called Erin my fair share of times also and she's always been more than pleasant to me.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

Haha well I'm sure I'll have more opportunities to be difficult within a six month time frame. She said that's worst case scenario so I can -hope- it'll be sooner. I decided on a Brightside Teal hull and a light grey deck, I figured I'll make my cushions in white alligator print with the trim in the hull color. I'm thinking it'll contrast nicely!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My boat should be ready the end of the week and I put my deposit down beginning of February so around 4 months was my waiting time. What kind of 15 hp you have for it?


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

It's funny you ask, I'm buying a brand new boat to stick a 1981 Sea King on it. Lol! That being said it is super clean, almost like someone never even ran it just kept it in their garage. My mom bought it for $50 at a storage unit sale, it's since been sitting in HER garage so she said I could have it. It'll do for now, eventually I'd like to get a 20-25 hp Suzuki.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Atomic said:


> It's funny you ask, I'm buying a brand new boat to stick a 1981 Sea King on it. Lol! That being said it is super clean, almost like someone never even ran it just kept it in their garage. My mom bought it for $50 at a storage unit sale, it's since been sitting in HER garage so she said I could have it. It'll do for now, eventually I'd like to get a 20-25 hp Suzuki.


It's all good I like the old 2 stroke motors myself I have one on my flats boat. I have a few suggestions this being your first boat and all I would maybe rethink the nav lights and put your money towards a 8 gallon fuel cell up front and definitely a grab bar. These small tiller boats are very weight sensitive and adding fuel up front will help with the need of trim tabs or a fin of some sorts for the motor. I live in Ft Myers so if you would like to meet up I will let you wet test my shadowcast whenever it's done and I know there are a few members with sm 1444 on here I am sure someone would be willing to take you out for the day. It's tuff buying something without wet testing I went thru the same thing when I decided to build unfortunately was never able to wet test one before I bought but I did get to see one up close a few years ago.


----------



## Atomic (May 26, 2017)

You are very kind, I've been doing as much research as I can and already came up to the conclusion of adding the fuel cell and tiller console which includes the grab bar . I'm also having a trolling motor prewire as well. 

Oh yeah! Who wants to take me fishin?!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Atomic said:


> You are very kind, I've been doing as much research as I can and already came up to the conclusion of adding the fuel cell and tiller console which includes the grab bar . I'm also having a trolling motor prewire as well.
> 
> Oh yeah! Who wants to take me fishin?!


I ended up prewiring for a trolling motor also.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Atomic said:


> You are very kind, I've been doing as much research as I can and already came up to the conclusion of adding the fuel cell and tiller console which includes the grab bar . I'm also having a trolling motor prewire as well.
> 
> Oh yeah! Who wants to take me fishin?!


Let's go!


----------

